# Heat Transfer "Shelf Life"



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

What is the average "shelf life" for ProWorld heat transfers?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There really is no 'average'. I have seen designs that have been kept in a 'normal' environment last for years.


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok great, thank you. I assume a cool, dark location is best?


----------



## laggardlady (May 5, 2008)

I bought transfers from Proworld probably about 10 years ago. Couldn't get them to stick, wasted quite a few transfers trying. I had a cheap press so reckoned it was probably that. I purchased a 2nd hand press a few weeks ago,30 -35 years old and was testing it yesterday. Tried with some vinyl and then because the transfers were on the windowsill decided to have a shot. Perfect result. I couldn't believe it, pressed 2 and was totally impressed.

After reading this forum today realised I did them wrong. I couldn't remember instructions so decided the heat between 175c for black transfer paper prints and 190c for white so heated the transfer at 185c for 25 seconds lol They both turned out brilliantly.

Since purchasing the transfers I've moved house 4 times, can't remember where I kept the transfers in each house, probably just dumped in a cupboard, they are still wrapped in the original paper which has gone brown with age, they've been lying on an inside window ledge for the last year but it doesn't seem to have done them any harm.

If I get these sold I might even be back for more. Hope fresh ones work as well as these old ones lol


----------

